# Lieder/Songs/Arias... for Advent/Christmas season



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello TC Ladies and Gentlemen! :tiphat:

I'm participating in a group project at a local church. My assignment is to collect lieder/songs/arias for the coming Advent/Christmas season.
I think my group gave the assignment to the wrong one (me), but I believe I came to the right group to ask for this info 

Would you please give me some inputs? 
Many thanks in advance.

At this time, I can only think of these two:

Mendelssohn - Ave maria (Op. 23 No. 2) 





Handel's Messiah - For unto us a child is born


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Something for Christmas:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Possibly too difficult to sing for the group you're thinking of, but it's a great one.





Text in German:
http://www.recmusic.org/lieder/get_text.html?TextId=11291


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a confession to make. I'm not a big fan of Christmas, but these are two of my favourite Christmas pieces.

R Strauss: Die heil'gen drei Konigen von Morngenland






Finzi: In terra pax


----------



## Antony (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Aimee,

My little suggestions:

Schubert: Mille cherubini in coro (it has another name: Wiegenlied)





Handel: Hallelujah - Messiah


----------



## aimee (Nov 7, 2013)

Thank you for all helpful ideas.
In the past 2 weeks, I watched several Christmas programs in Vienna (from youtube) and had my assignment done.
Again, thanks for your help


----------

